
How is Google's SEO team structured? - siddg
I assume a lot of secrecy is needed. How do they deal with it?
======
VorticonCmdr
I am guessing that there is not a a lot of secrecy needed because the SEO team
is not the search team.

~~~
siddg
Right, I meant the search team. oh well.

